# Rockport Flounder Gigging - after the storm



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*9/7/2017 - Back in business after the storm, and fishing is Great!!*

This afternoon I ventured back out on the bay for the first time after Hurricane Harvey. With me were my good friend Mark and neighbor Gary. We left the dock at 3:30pm giving me plenty of time before dark to survey the bay for debris and new shoals. We ran just about everywhere I normally gig, carefully watching and noting areas that had changed.

Debris was everywhere, but most of it was piled high on the bank, well inland if the shoreline. There were "boat killers" all over the place and even in the normal deeper running lanes off the shorelines. "Boat killers" are pieces of docks and pilings that are now barely above the surface, yet loosely stuck on deeper sandbars, often sitting at an angle. Folks, the bay is a dangerous place right now, and will be for some time. We saw several entire roofs of houses barely floating along outer sandbars along St. Joe island. Anything that we could pick up or tow away we did, moving these hazards to the dry shore. I also mapped out all the new hazards along the way on my GPS, so I can more comfortably run my night trips.

Water clarity in St. Charles, Copano, Mesquite, Carlos, and northern Aransas bay was all poor, with lots of freshwater and suspended sediment. We did find nice water in the back lakes, and around a few oyster reefs. There was plenty of very clear water for gigging, but it required some work to locate.

 Just before dark, we found an area holding decent water clarity. Once we started gigging, it was very apparent that the flounder were active there, and we got our first 2 fish in 10 minutes. As this was just a scouting trip, we only gigged 5 fish total, no need to keep any more. We got those 5 flounder in 30 minutes, but we saw a bunch of other keeper size flounder that we passed up, looking for bigger ones. The fish we gigged were all 17-20".

The fishing in Rockport has already bounced back after the storm, and will continue to improve going into the fall months. There is no reason to cancel your trip. I am providing free lodging and home cooked meals for my customers, if needed. Power, water, and sewer services are all back up and running, and lots of businesses have re-opened this week. There is lots of cleanup remaining, but life is quickly getting closer to normal around here.

Also, Goose Island State Park remains closed until utilities can be restored in the park and cleanup is complete. The dock at the boat ramp and cleaning table were not damaged. (See last picture.) I will be launching at St. Charles ramp until the state park re-opens. 
_
We also took several videos tonight. You can view them on my Facebook Page._

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 10-13, 15-17, 19, 21, 24-27
October: 1-4, 9, 22-24
November: closed season
December: 12-14, 18-22, 27-31*

Prices: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

